# ***IE Now Offering IE Rod /JE Piston Combos for 2.7T!!!***



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking to push your 2.7T to the limit?!?!?

You are in luck! Integrated Engineering is now stocking the full line of forged Integrated Engineering connecting rods, and JE pistons for the 2.7T 30V!
Forged internals are a necessity for anyone wanting to make higher horsepower out of their engine. We all know how weak the stock internals are. Our rods are made from the finest quality 4340 chrome moly steel! They have been proven to over 200hp per cylinder!
JE manufactures some of the toughest pistons on the market. They are made out of 2618 Alloy. They are definitely a notch above the rest.
These are in stock, ready to ship AS ALWAYS!
Rifle drilling, skirt and dome coatings available, with a 2-3 week lead time.

Also available are tool steel wrist pins for guys looking to make extreme amount of horsepower!

We have them in multiple configurations to suit your needs!
*$1749.99 IE Rod/JE Piston Combos!* 










CLICK BELOW TO PURCHASE!

*IE Rods/JE 81mm bore 9:1 CR* 
*IE Rods/JE 81.5mm bore 9:1 CR* 
*IE Rods/JE 83mm bore 9:1 CR* 
*IE 154x21 2.7T Forged Rods $849.99* 








CLICK BELOW TO PURCHASE!
* IE 154x21 Forged Rods for 2.7T* 

*JE 2.7T Pistons $899.99* 








CLICK BELOW TO PURCHASE!
*JE 81mm bore 9:1 CR* 
*JE 81.5mm bore 9:1 CR* 
*JE 83mm bore 9:1 CR* 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:16 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: ***IE Now Offering IE Rod /JE Piston Combos for 2.7T!!!*** ([email protected])*

In stock, and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

We have them all on the shelf, ready to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

These are custom pistons, that we keep in stock for YOU!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

You can't go wrong with Ie and Je!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Just restocked!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you have the crank/main bearings for the 2.7t as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

turbo2.24.1990 said:


> Do you have the crank/main bearings for the 2.7t as well?



We sure do.. Both OEM, and OEM with Calico coating!

Check them out HERE!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

In stock..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

> :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

In stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

These are CUSTOM pistons that we keep in stock for YOU!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Plenty of these pistons in stock, even a 3.0L set.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Plenty of these in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Stroker and stock stroke pistons in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

www.intengineering.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out our Christmas giveaway! Check us out on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump


----------

